# Post Pics Of Your Dogs Anyone



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone want to post pics of their Furry Kids,Ill start with two NO they are not related they are just super affectionate with each other one boy one girl


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ha ha i love springers.heres my boy 2 year old alaskan malamute kobi hes awesome.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice muts, I like those. My mate has an ex police drug sniffer Spaniel, it's hilarious the odd time he takes it to the pub. It can still sniff out a smackhead at a hundred yards even though it's 10 or 11 years old.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

beautifull doggie and a bit of a snuggle monster I suspect :tongue2:

forgot to say gus is the boys name(white stripe down nose) and poppy is the girl (freckles)

Gus is a failed ex army sniffer and poppy was an 8 week old rescue and super super afectionate

love em to death


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My parents had dogs, alsations usually, I loathed them and was happy when they died, I couldn't wait to leave home.  Read a funny article in the Times at the weekend about dogs.

Dumb mutt lovers perhaps better not click on it   Giles Coren on dogs


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

We regularly look after this girl for "M's" daughter










Up till recently I have always had dogs around, no pictures but "M" has a Jack Russel, a dodgy wolfie looking x breed and a Charpie (sp) which again I think more of a homage than the real thing, she was done, but it looked good when it was a puppy :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

In his prime:



















In the Autumn of his years:










More recently:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

sonyman said:


> Gus is a failed ex army sniffer


The only dog I've had was a springer called Sam - a failed gundog that was probably going to be put down if we didn't take him. He failed on obedience but was great as a pet.

No digital photos as it was a while ago but I'll try to look out a paper photo and scan it.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

MarkF said:


> My parents had dogs, Alsatian's usually, I loathed them and was happy when they died, I couldn't wait to leave home.  Read a funny article in the Times at the weekend about dogs.
> 
> Dumb mutt lovers perhaps better not click on it   Giles Coren on dogs


Just as a point or reference really do you know there is no such bread as Alsatian's in fact its a made up name given to German Sheppard's during the war as people didn't like anything to do with Germany for obvious reasons so the KC made up the name Alsatian.

I used to be around dog trainers mainly GS,Springers & Labs etc for the Armed Forces and HMP etc and they went mad at me when I call them the A word as they said one guy even threatened to shoot me if he heard me call them that again or maybe he just didn't like me and that was an excuse who knows :tongue2:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

sonyman said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > My parents had dogs, Alsatian's usually, I loathed them and was happy when they died, I couldn't wait to leave home.  Read a funny article in the Times at the weekend about dogs.
> ...


Yep, I did. Thanks for the reminder but "Alsatian" seems to fit the dogs quite well if they were born in Blighty. 

We may have a German monarch but we English don't like to publicise it. Even our dogs have suffered as a consequence. 

Cat's don't suffer that kind of stigma. :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

potz said:


> Lovely dog Jason. The board will not let me post pix from Rudi's site.


I don't think it's forum problem Chris, I saw the pictures of that handsome lad just fine.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I had a fox terrier when I was a kid but after my parents death we went under my uncle's "care" who couldn't stand dogs (and pretty much anything else except himself). Right now I crave for a dog but I don't have much time (or at least this is what I imagine). At one point I'd love a Jack Russel or a Fox Terrier, they are my favorite.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> In his prime:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a gorgous pooch


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Jess, a Blue Heeler and something cross.

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My Barty...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

MarkF said:


> My parents had dogs, alsations usually, I loathed them and was happy when they died, I couldn't wait to leave home.  Read a funny article in the Times at the weekend about dogs.
> 
> Dumb mutt lovers perhaps better not click on it   Giles Coren on dogs


A wonderful article which reflects my sentiments exactly!  In my experience, responsible dog owners are outweighed by the irresponsible ones. Could it be the area where I live or a national malaise? Most owners seem to think that it's acceptable for their 'baby' to be off it's leash and come up to you and sniff or jump up at you and you're going to be fine with that. They don't seem to respect that not everybody is comfortable around dogs and some may even have a phobia.

Don't get me wrong, I would never be intentionally cruel to a dog. But if I were to accidentally run one over in my car, I'd be more concerned about the damage to my car.

And I don't really care much for cars either.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> We regularly look after this girl for "M's" daughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Is that a Smirnoff Red Bull Terrier


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ozzie - still going strong.

Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Boris the Borzoi, and Rhana the "English" Shepherd. English because when we lived in Germany our German neighbours insisted that because she was so soft and soppy, there couldn't be any German in her.

Pic taken when Boris was 6 months old, he's now 14months old and a ridiculous size. Rhana is 13, and still going strong


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Ralph says hallo!




























Ralph is a Shetland Sheepdog and seven years old.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Here's my two. Sally the 13 year old German Shepherd and Max the 10 year old Lab.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

See my avatar, he's called Seamus, now 7 years old. Guesses as to why he's called Seamus?

Ian


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

JTW said:


> Guesses as to why he's called Seamus?


Cos he shames you in public ?

My 2 do it all the time.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

potz said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


my word hes a big boy but beautifull as well.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

whilst I realise that not everyone is into dogs I am a very much let and let live kind of person,My parents had dogs and I really didnt care one way or the other about them,In my younger days I was (and still am sometimes) very self centered quite selfish person and it was all about me but then I met my wife and we got my own dogs I changed and honnestly no one could love them dogs more than I do they just give so much love and affection and you cant help it they get under your skin.

But I agree with an earlier point that some people dont like dogs and dont want them jumping up at them but If I felt like that I would not go where dogs were running about off the lead, We are quite lucky in that we live out in the country and there are plenty of places to go away from people but there are two parks in our village one is for dogs on and off the lead the other is no dogs off the lead so if someone dosent like dogs then they go to the leads only park and if they like or have dogs they have another choice and that works quite well for everyone.I dont think someone who dosent like dogs should have to put up with dogs jumping up though and every owner should be able to control them in public or keep them on a lead.but then again if they cant control their kids how do they control anything else but thats another subject


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This is Maisy the Beagle, the 710 got her for her 30th about four weeks ago..


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Shes growing on me..

I didnt want a pet and she was as much of a surprise to me as she was to the 710.

She was 'done' the other day so she's feeling sorry for herself


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

potz said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Shes growing on me..
> ...


animals are the most trusting and friendly of pets always greet you with a wagging tale no matter what sort of day I have had the dogs make me smile and forget it the second I walk in the house,All they want from me is love,Food,walks treats etc but seriously they don't judge they just give unconditionally thats what won me over.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

minkle said:


> This is Maisy the Beagle,


Don't let those lovely eyes fool you, every time you turn your back she'll be helping herself to a few of your fags :smoke: .


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

No pedigrees here :lol: Just a couple of soft mongerels h34r:

A bit to soft, they never heard the scun bags breaking in to my garage right out side the house :bb: Yet will hear and bark at people walking down the lane, a fields length away, at the back of the house :blink:

A couple of quick shots taken during the recent inclement weather.



















Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

MIKE said:


> No pedigrees here :lol: Just a couple of soft mongerels h34r:
> 
> A bit to soft, they never heard the scun bags breaking in to my garage right out side the house :bb: Yet will hear and bark at people walking down the lane, a fields length away, at the back of the house :blink:
> 
> ...


The softest pair of dogs I've ever known - but they are lovely.

  

Rabbit


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Sable indulging in her favourite occupation of rock pooling....


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

sonyman said:


> whilst I realise that not everyone is into dogs I am a very much let and let live kind of person,My parents had dogs and I really didnt care one way or the other about them,In my younger days I was (and still am sometimes) very self centered quite selfish person and it was all about me but then I met my wife and we got my own dogs I changed and honnestly no one could love them dogs more than I do they just give so much love and affection and you cant help it they get under your skin.
> 
> *But I agree with an earlier point that some people dont like dogs and dont want them jumping up at them but If I felt like that I would not go where dogs were running about off the lead*, We are quite lucky in that we live out in the country and there are plenty of places to go away from people but there are two parks in our village one is for dogs on and off the lead the other is no dogs off the lead so if someone dosent like dogs then they go to the leads only park and if they like or have dogs they have another choice and that works quite well for everyone.I dont think someone who dosent like dogs should have to put up with dogs jumping up though and every owner should be able to control them in public or keep them on a lead.but then again if they cant control their kids how do they control anything else but thats another subject


Why the hell shouldn't I go wherever I choose for fear of dogs sonyman? I'll go wherever the hell I like on any public space or footpath. I don't know if dogs are going to be there or not and I certainly won't plan my route based on the odds! If they are and off their leads then the owner should have confidence that they're not going to piss anybody off. If your dog has an excitable temperament then it should be on a lead. It's called taking responsibility.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Running_man said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > whilst I realise that not everyone is into dogs I am a very much let and let live kind of person,My parents had dogs and I really didnt care one way or the other about them,In my younger days I was (and still am sometimes) very self centered quite selfish person and it was all about me but then I met my wife and we got my own dogs I changed and honnestly no one could love them dogs more than I do they just give so much love and affection and you cant help it they get under your skin.
> ...


when my dog is in the woods or no livestock around hes off the lead ,in parks or on paths hes on the lead although it is one of those extending leads and its great fun clothes lining joggers and cyclists with it .


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Griff said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > We regularly look after this girl for "M's" daughter
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

My two. 4year old Lab cros...Clifford and 12 year old Boxer Sally.


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

potz said:


> Is Sally taking a shortcut to Oz for some better weather :lol:


Can't stop her digging when we go to the beach (it was cold though snowed later on-Staithes North yorks 7th Feb 09)


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

biggles said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Is Sally taking a shortcut to Oz for some better weather :lol:
> ...


Love it round there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rusty (aka Head Of Security) on the alert...










He`s very protective of his `pride` although he does sometimes get it wrong, see HERE :lol:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Seamus scrambling in the lake district, Jack's rake, Pavey arc, Langdale (oh and the wife).

Ian


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

This isn't my actual picture, but I used to have one of these handsome chaps as a young kid growing up in Malta, where they are fairly common.










Very loyal, very inquisitive, hyperactive and sociable, never saw on in the UK and haven't seen one here yet.

Would love to have another but don't have the time to devote to it that it initially needs................ :cry2:


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

potz said:


> ncon said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't my actual picture, but I used to have one of these handsome chaps as a young kid growing up in Malta, where they are fairly common.
> ...


Hi Potz

They are commonly known as "Pharoah Hounds" though have very little to do with Egypt! They are called 'Kliep tal Fenec' in Maltese which directly translates as "Dogs for the Rabbits" ie hunting dogs.

They are common (relatively) in Malta and Sicily where traditionally they were used by farmers as they are extremely enegetic and the heat and terrain doesn't bother them too much. They are excellent sight and scent hounds and make fabulous pets, as long as (as with all dogs) you give them the time and opportunity to burn off their limitless energy.

I know farmers in Sicily who own up to a dozen of them, and being pack animals they can be a little intimidating (in a very boisterous palyful manner) when in groups.

Also (useless knowledge I know) they are apparently the only breed that can blush (visible rushes of blood to the head) when embarressed or caught doing something they shouldn't!

Wikipedia Link (if anyone is interested)

They really are the only dog for me (even the 710 likes them, having met a few in the flesh)


----------

